# Nora Roberts - Where do I start



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So I love the In Death Series where she writes as JD Robb. Then I thought I should like her other stuff too and I read the first of the Bride Quartett and it was ok, but not overly exiting. Thats the only Nora Roberts I read. Do they get better as they go on?

I like to try something else by her, so I look up on fantastic fiction what books and series there and and holy moly     

When does that woman sleep? There are 26 series/Trilogies listed and that doesn't even include the standalones. 

Again      

So what did you like, help me out a little. Looking for recommendations. Is the older stuff better, or the newer? 

I am still shaking my head at the amount of books she writes.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Some of those I enjoyed were the Irish trilogy J_ewels of the Sun, Tears of the Moon, Heart of the Sea_; and the _Stars of Mithra_ trilogy (more romantic suspense), and _Montana Sky_ (romantic suspense with a rather chilling badguy on the loose). I've read many more than that but they all start blurring together after a while. _The Fall of Shane McKade _was a pretty good paranormal ghost story romance (haunted house type paranormal, not a romance with a ghost), and there may be more in that series but I wasn't looking for any more of them, so I read it as a standalone. I liked the _Irish Jewels _the best, especially the ties in to the Fair Folk and some of the mysticism of Ireland; the daily life in a small town, the pubs, the music, it just seemed to bring it all together unlike others of her books I've read.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

My favorite is _Northern Lights_. I also really liked the _Sign of Seven_ trilogy (_Blood Brothers, The Hollow, and The Pagan Stone_).


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I think the more recent is better, but I haven't read her in a while now. She can be a bit formulaic, which probably contributes to her prolificity (sorry, is that a word?).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I started Nora Roberts 25 years ago.. 
One of my favorites is the Chesapeake Bay series


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Years ago, I believe I enjoyed the In The Garden series - I think that's the name, Blue Dahlia was one of the books.  I literally had no idea she had written anything else until this year.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I think it depends on whether you want to start another trilogy or quartet or whether you want a stand alone. Also she writes a wide variety in her trilogies. I loved the Three Sisters Island trilogy, it leans more towards paranormal. I started the Chesapeake Bay series and while I liked the first one I read, I didn't like it as much as the Three Sisters or Morrigan's Cross Trilogy (also paranormal).

If you want a stand alone, I really loved her latest The Search, but again, I haven't read very many of her stand alones so I have no idea how this one compares to the others.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you all so much. It really helps to start somewhere. I like series, I like standalones. As long as its good. This really helps narrow it down a bit. 

That woman must write in her sleep.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah, if you're getting into Nora Roberts, I'll be your new best friend when we can start lending. I think I have almost all of her series books (at least the Kindlized ones) and many of her standalones.  

The series are my favorite. I'd probably start with the Three Sisters or Key trilogy.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm with Luv.. Three Sisters trilogy (starting with Dance Upon the Air) is one of my favorite comfort reads. Also the Irish and Key trilogies are excellent.


----------



## cruising ann (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh where do I start:

Tribute
Angles Fall 
Montana Sky
High Noon
Divine Evil
The Reef
The Sanctuary
Birthright
Hidden Riches

The first three were half way decent Lifetime Movies.  High Noon was a HORRIBLE Lifetime movie.  So if you had seen any of them, dont worry, the books are much superior. 

These are all stand alone books.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

I have loved Nora Roberts ever since Irish Thoroughbred - her first book.  But, I have to tell you I thought the Bride Series was the worst thing she had ever done. 

I love her trilogies - my favorites are:
The Dream Trilogy
The Circle Trilogy
The O'Hurleys
The Three Sisters Island Trilogy
The Sign of Seven Trilogy
And - my most favorite - The Donovan Legacy.

Oh - and most of her others too.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well if the Bride series was the worst, then I have hope for the others mentioned here.  

Me thinks she has a lot of loyal readers  

Thanks again. And Luv, I am signed up, waiting ready set go for the lending


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I started the bride series but thought it was kind of dull as well. The only other NR I didn't finish was the second in her Dream trilogy but mainly because I had trouble with a heroine in a romance who had frequent gastrointestinal problems.  

I read and liked the first of the Chesapeake Bay series (Sea Swept) and the first of the Garden series (Blue Dahlia) but the one trilogy I had to immediately finish was the Three Sisters Island Series. The individual books are Dance Upon The Air, Heaven and Earth, and Face the Fire.

One of my favorite stand alone Nora Roberts books was Angels Fall.

A while back I saw a video interview of her on a romance reader's blog and she was talking about one of her newer novels. She was describing it with such intensity that I realized she is just a natural-born storyteller.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, did I forget to mention the whole MacGregor Series and the Stanislaski Series?  Those are both wonderful.

Although - I have to say that in her later books, she developed this funny little quirk where it seems that at least one love scene in each book begins with the hero saying something like, "Right here! Right now!"  And I always have to chuckle!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Great thread!  I am really excited about the Irish trilogy.  I just bought all three.  Thank you!

Anela <------loves this forum


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't read a lot of her older books yet, but I love her newer romantic suspense books...they have all been good! They are all stand alones I believe, so if you don't want to start a series you won't have to.


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

The first Nora Robert's book I ever read was Carnal Innocence...got me started.  Now I've read almost all her books.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Her newest standalone "The Search" was one of my favorites. She writes dogs very well and this one was full of lovable dogs.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Her newest standalone "The Search" was one of my favorites. She writes dogs very well and this one was full of lovable dogs.


I really loved it too but I know for whatever reason it didn't get very good reviews. I think because the main male character is a little gruff. I loved all the dog traiing aspects it had in it. Very lovable dog characters.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The first book I read of hers was Honest Illusions and I was hooked. It was one of her earliest books and in my mind one of the best. I also love Montana Sky and Public Secrets. I have re-read them over and over. The first trilogies I read was the Dream trilogy and the Born In trilogy. My favorite trilogy is the Three Sisters Island. Also, you can't go wrong on her J.D. Robb books. I have all of her series books and J.D. Robb books on my Kindle. I also have most of her stand alone books.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So I send some samples from the series and books recommended here. Maybe I'll try the sister island first as it seems to have lots of fans. 
I checked out The Search, but ouch its 12.99, not paying that much. It is available on my local library as ebook, but I don't have another e-reader.
I read the First Bride book on my netbook as they have all 4 of the Bride now on the e-library. Just not comfortable for me to read on. Still better than my desktop as my netbook has a LED screen.

Some of the covers of her older stuff are really funny and fantasticially cheesy . They might be the British version of covers though as I looked at them on fantastic fiction which is a UK site.

I am a little peeved that all her books are Penguin and so I'll have to pay taxes. I don't pay taxes on Amazon stuff here in Texas. *grumbles*. Stupid agency pricing.

eta:*Kathy* Yeah, I am already hooked on the In Death series. That is why I thought I should like her other stuff too since I love her writing as JD Robb. Roarke, sigh.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

In terms of Stand alones my recommendation is Genuine lies its my First NR and still my fav so far though I'm several behind.  I still love NR books though
In terms of Series I second the vote for the Chesapeake Bay Saga


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

terryr said:


> Some of those I enjoyed were the Irish trilogy _ Jewels of the Sun, Tears of the Moon, Heart of the Sea_;


I LOVED that series too. Made me want to go to Ireland!!

I also love the "Born In" series: _Born in Fire, Born in Ice_, etc.. Also set in Ireland.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Atunah said:


> So I send some samples from the series and books recommended here. Maybe I'll try the sister island first as it seems to have lots of fans.
> I checked out The Search, but ouch its 12.99, not paying that much. It is available on my local library as ebook, but I don't have another e-reader.
> I read the First Bride book on my netbook as they have all 4 of the Bride now on the e-library. Just not comfortable for me to read on. Still better than my desktop as my netbook has a LED screen.
> 
> ...


As soon as lending is available and assuming that is one that I can lend, you are more than welcome to "borrow" it from me. I think you would really like it and I would love to be able to share it with someone, especially since I paid $12.99 for it, it seems like a waste not to share it at least once with someone.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Kathy said:


> The first book I read of hers was Honest Illusions and I was hooked. It was one of her earliest books and in my mind one of the best. ... My favorite trilogy is the Three Sisters Island.


COULD NOT AGREE MORE. Honest Illusions remains one of my favorite books to this day. I reread bits and pieces of it every time I visit home!

Three Sisters Island was definitely my favorite trilogy, although the Chesapeake Bay saga was great too, as was the Irish trilogy that terryr mentioned.

Other titles I really enjoyed (some already mentioned, some not):
- The Reef (second fave after Honest Illusions)
- Genuine Lies
- Homeport
- Carolina Moon
- Reflections and Dreams

I think she's incredible. As an aspiring author myself, she's an inspiration, and whether you like her books or not, it's undeniable that she's paved the way for commercial women writers to be taken seriously. (Ex. She was featured, quite favorably, in the New Yorker.)

Kristan


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> As soon as lending is available and assuming that is one that I can lend, you are more than welcome to "borrow" it from me. I think you would really like it and I would love to be able to share it with someone, especially since I paid $12.99 for it, it seems like a waste not to share it at least once with someone.


How kind of you.  It will be interesting to see how the lending works.

I started reading the first in the sister Island trilogy and so far I like it. There is something very comfortable about her writing style. Its familiar, not sure if I am expressing this right. But I guess that is the secret to her success.

I been making a list of everything that has been recommended here and I plan on adding those books to my goodreads lists.

I am just in awe of anyone that comes up with so many stories and is able to put them down.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's that video interview with Nora Roberts from earlier this summer. She talks about the bride quartet (she was inspired after her son got married) and how much longer she plans to continue the JD Robb In Death series. She says she has written 150-160 books, writes 4-5 books a year, and that she loves all her characters. She also talks about her favorite authors (I'm really going to have to check out Deanna Raybourn) and describes the plot of Black Hills.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP33VYU1ROI

The video was initially posted on the Borders True Romance blog. There are many other romance author interviews on the True Romance site at the link below - the Julia Quinn and Lisa Kleypas interviews are also pretty good.

http://bordersblog.com/trueromance/borders-true-romance-videos-check-them-out/


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

JenniferShirk said:


> I LOVED that series too. Made me want to go to Ireland!!
> 
> I also love the "Born In" series: _Born in Fire, Born in Ice_, etc.. Also set in Ireland.


Me, too! That's a great series!!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I've read everything she's ever written, and I can honestly say I love them all, some more than others. Some are more fluff (like the Bride Quartet), and some have more mystery and suspense. 

Her trilogies are all awesome. The Chesapeake books are my all-time favorites. I also love the Donovan series. Read the series books in order and you'll get much more out of them. Her Irish books make me want to go to Ireland, too, but they almost make me feel like I'm there. I swear, sometimes I think I can actually smell the peat burning!

My favorite individual books all have a bit more drama and suspense - The Villa, Honest Illusions, Montana Sky, Genuine Lies and Hidden Riches are really good.

A note of caution: Don't judge her books by the movies made from them. None of the movies even come close to doing justice to the books.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

4Katie said:


> A note of caution: Don't judge her books by the movies made from them. None of the movies even come close to doing justice to the books.


I fully agree!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree with 4Katie. I don't even watch the movies....

I think the Bride Quartet was different than most of her other books. I like her books with a paranormal element the best.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think I have ever seen a movie based on her books. Not that I recall. I don't really watch the lifetime movie kind. 

I finished the book (Dance upon the Air) and while I liked it, I wasn't really in love with it. Not sure what it was. It started good, it read easy, but I did a little more skipping towards the second half and end and I don't usually do that. Its still a good book, but it was like something was missing for me. Can't put my finger on it. I think I didn't connect as well to the heroine character as I would have liked. I connected better to the hero than her. 
Was the Julia Roberts movie based on that book? Can't recall the name right now. It read a lot like that story to me, minus the witch stuff. 

Going to try another one. Maybe the 2nd of that trilogy, or one of the Irish or standalones.  . Reading a Anne Stuart first though for my dark and brooding fix


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a movie based on her books. Not that I recall. I don't really watch the lifetime movie kind.
> 
> I finished the book (Dance upon the Air) and while I liked it, I wasn't really in love with it. Not sure what it was. It started good, it read easy, but I did a little more skipping towards the second half and end and I don't usually do that. Its still a good book, but it was like something was missing for me. Can't put my finger on it. I think I didn't connect as well to the heroine character as I would have liked. I connected better to the hero than her.
> Was the Julia Roberts movie based on that book? Can't recall the name right now. It read a lot like that story to me, minus the witch stuff.
> ...


The Sisters Trilogy was good - but I don't think it was one of her best. I love her paranormal books - especially the Donavon Trilogy. If your just looking for solid romance - than you can't beat the early MacGregor Series and, actually, the O'Hurley's are good too. Actually, Nora posed for the cover of the first O'Hurley book.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Count me in as another Nora Roberts fan.  The Chesapeake books were probably my favorite series and I liked all of the stand alone books.  I was not crazy about the Bride Quartet series.  I think it was because Roberts usually mixes a bit of suspense or some kind of para-normal element in with her romance which makes the books more appealing to me.  The Bride Books were more of a straight romance.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Margaret said:


> Count me in as another Nora Roberts fan. The Chesapeake books were probably my favorite series and I liked all of the stand alone books. I was not crazy about the Bride Quartet series. I think it was because Roberts usually mixes a bit of suspense or some kind of para-normal element in with her romance which makes the books more appealing to me. The Bride Books were more of a straight romance.


Margaret - I LOVE your signature line!!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a movie based on her books. Not that I recall. I don't really watch the lifetime movie kind.
> 
> I finished the book (Dance upon the Air) and while I liked it, I wasn't really in love with it. Not sure what it was. It started good, it read easy, but I did a little more skipping towards the second half and end and I don't usually do that. Its still a good book, but it was like something was missing for me. Can't put my finger on it. I think I didn't connect as well to the heroine character as I would have liked. I connected better to the hero than her.
> Was the Julia Roberts movie based on that book? Can't recall the name right now. It read a lot like that story to me, minus the witch stuff.
> ...


No the title of that movie is the same as the books, _Sleeping With the Enemy_.

I think each book does get better, the last one in the series was probably my favorite.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

terrireid said:


> Oh, did I forget to mention the whole MacGregor Series and the Stanislaski Series? Those are both wonderful.


I love these series, they are what got me reading Nora Roberts when I was younger. I always thought it was interesting the MacGregor series was released in reverse chronological order.

The Irish trilogy was also a big favorite of mine as well as the Irish Hearts series.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 2, 2010)

I loved the "Born in" series and the stand alone, 'High Noon'.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I love these series, they are what got me reading Nora Roberts when I was younger. I always thought it was interesting the MacGregor series was released in reverse chronological order.
> 
> The Irish trilogy was also a big favorite of mine as well as the Irish Hearts series.


Do you remember the extended MacGregor series - the children - The MacGregor Brides and The MacGregor Grooms and "The Perfect Neighbor." I loved those too!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I read the McGregor series a long time ago, and I remember it as being 'just fluff'. But it's really entertaining fluff. And I read to be entertained.

I really love Nora Roberts.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

4Katie said:


> I read the McGregor series a long time ago, and I remember it as being 'just fluff'. But it's really entertaining fluff. And I read to be entertained.
> 
> I really love Nora Roberts.


LOL Me too!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

terrireid said:


> Do you remember the extended MacGregor series - the children - The MacGregor Brides and The MacGregor Grooms and "The Perfect Neighbor." I loved those too!


I'm pretty sure I read them all but there were so many offshoots I could have missed one or two. I know I read the grand kids, the kids, the parents, some from the Revolutionary War era and some dealing with other characters introduced but who were not family.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I'm pretty sure I read them all but there were so many offshoots I could have missed one or two. I know I read the grand kids, the kids, the parents, some from the Revolutionary War era and some dealing with other characters introduced but who were not family.


Sounds like you got them all.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> My favorite is _Northern Lights_. I also really liked the _Sign of Seven_ trilogy (_Blood Brothers, The Hollow, and The Pagan Stone_).


My mom and I liked these books also


----------

